# Ms Mofet's Garlic Bread



## msmofet (Dec 3, 2011)

*Garlic Butter*
 
1 Stick butter - softened
6 - 8 Fresh garlic - chopped fine - or to taste
2 TBSP Fresh parsley - chopped fine - or to taste
1/4 cup Fresh Grated cheese - Parmesan and/or Romano (I use half of each)
2 - 3 TBSP Olive oil 
Ground Sea Salt - or to taste
Ground peppercorns - or to taste
Ground hot pepper flakes - just a small pinch - optional
 
Place ingredients in bowl (all ingredients can be adjusted to taste ) and mix well. 
 
Let stand several hours or overnight. 
 
French or Italian bread loaf
 
Slice loaf French or Italian bread long ways. 
Butter both halves with softened garlic butter.
Place on cookie sheet. 
Place under broiler till browned. Approximately 4 - 5 minutes; turn half way through.
Serve immediately or use as a base for French Bread Pizza. 
 
Tip: Use any left over garlic butter to top broiled steaks or on top hot cooked veggies. 
 
Ready to be put under broiler to be browned
 






 
Nicely browned under broiler
 





 
Used as the base for French bread pizza


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow!  That looks good!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2011)

Busily scrubbing the slurp marks off the iPad.

C&P, MsM!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't wait to put this into action MsM.  I adore garlic bread and you always have such attention to detail.  It shows again here. Yumm


----------



## msmofet (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone. I hope you enjoy it. Remember *TASTE* and adjust to your personally flavor preferances. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 3, 2011)

Msmofet, That looks and sounds awesome,
    I have Company coming next week I will surely
try it. 

Thanks
Josie


----------



## msmofet (Dec 3, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Msmofet, That looks and sounds awesome,
> I have Company coming next week I will surely
> try it.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Josie. Enjoy


----------



## bakechef (Dec 3, 2011)

That looks so much better than that junk in the grocery store!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2011)

Want!  Yum!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you BC and PF.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 4, 2011)

msmofet, I swear, I think you and I grew up in the same household. That's almost exactly the way I learned to make garlc bread also! I use a LOT of garlic on my bread! In my mind, you can't have too much garlic on garlic bread! Yum city!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 4, 2011)

Timothy said:


> msmofet, I swear, I think you and I grew up in the same household. That's almost exactly the way I learned to make garlc bread also! I use a LOT of garlic on my bread! In my mind, you can't have too much garlic on garlic bread! Yum city!


Thank you tim.

Well it IS called garlic bread. LOL

This recipe evolved over the years of my making it. No one in my family made it this way.

Most people use mozzarella but I think that is to over the top and take away from the star of the show- GARLIC. Parm and romano are more subtle and don't try to take over the show.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 4, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Thank you tim.
> 
> Well it IS called garlic bread. LOL
> 
> ...


 
My Dad used to slice the garlic and lay each slice on the bread, side by side until the bread was covered. That's a LOT of garlic! I haven't the patience for all that, so I just process it with the butter and then spread it on as you do!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 4, 2011)

I will chop by hand, chop in mini FP or (which I have been doing lately with my garlic) grate it on my micoplane. I like doing this way - quick and easy so long as you don't grate your fingers. LOL

I use the large one on the right for just about everything except zesting (I use the second from the left for that).


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2011)

You know you're a foodie when you have a keychain microplane 

I need a wider one, like the one on the right.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 4, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I will chop by hand, chop in mini FP or (which I have been doing lately with my garlic) grate it on my micoplane. I like doing this way - quick and easy so long as you don't grate your fingers. LOL
> 
> I use the large one on the right for just about everything except zesting (I use the second from the left for that).


 
I love that little "microplane" on the left with the key chain! How cool is that?

I have a mini-food processor I use. I've had the thing for about 20 years.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 4, 2011)

pacanis said:


> You know you're a foodie when you have a keychain microplane
> 
> I need a wider one, like the one on the right.


 
ROTFL That came attached to the thin one with the black handle. I have used it for a small amount of ginger.



Timothy said:


> I love that little "microplane" on the left with the key chain! How cool is that?
> 
> I have a mini-food processor I use. I've had the thing for about 20 years.


 Is that an Oscar mini FP? I have one somewhere but I didn't like how it shoots the food out. It went everywhere if I wasn't careful.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 4, 2011)

I had a Vavolp (sp) mini FP I won from QVC when they first went on the air. They would pick a caller that was ordering and show them a scrambled word. If you got it right they would spin a wheel and you got the prize. My prize was $500.00.  I got it in 1986 and I just replaced it with a mini Cuisinart because the blade got dull. They played a game. I think the Vavolp was better because it had a top piece that went on the bowl then the motor went on top and inside the blade shaft. The motor part never got dirty and the other 3 pieces could be easily washed completely. The Cuisinart doesn't have the top cover piece. So I have to wash the underside of the motor and I am always afraid I will get it wet inside and short it out and/or give myself a full body perm!!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 4, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Is that an Oscar mini FP? I have one somewhere but I didn't like how it shoots the food out. It went everywhere if I wasn't careful.


 
It's a Westbend 6500T.

It works great! Sometimes it's a bit small for some tasks, but overall, I'd recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2011)

MsM ........





> *Garlic Butter*
> 
> 1 Stick butter - softened
> 6 - 8 Fresh garlic - chopped fine - or to taste
> ...



I just quadrupled this recipe using 4 sticks of butter, and used plastic wrap to freeze into four logs.  Just thought I'd pass the idea along, as we enjoy garlic toast often in just a slice for each of us, and it will be nice to have pats of this great combination on hand
Thanks again, MsM.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> MsM ........
> 
> I just quadrupled this recipe using 4 sticks of butter, and used plastic wrap to freeze into four logs. Just thought I'd pass the idea along, as we enjoy garlic toast often in just a slice for each of us, and it will be nice to have pats of this great combination on hand
> Thanks again, MsM.


 Thank you Kay and you're welcome.

I am so glad you tried it and like it.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2011)

With all the food being shown here on DC, I am going to be exhausted traveling from house to house. If you hear a knock on your door late at night, it will be me. Just leave some out for me to eat while I travel to the next house.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 7, 2011)

Addie said:


> With all the food being shown here on DC, I am going to be exhausted traveling from house to house. If you hear a knock on your door late at night, it will be me. Just leave some out for me to eat while I travel to the next house.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2011)

Addie said:
			
		

> With all the food being shown here on DC, I am going to be exhausted traveling from house to house. If you hear a knock on your door late at night, it will be me. Just leave some out for me to eat while I travel to the next house.



Beware.  It's not Santa Claus, it's Addie!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 7, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Beware. It's not Santa Claus, it's Addie!


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Beware. It's not Santa Claus, it's Addie!


----------

